# please help if you can



## Whaler (Feb 13, 2011)

well, here is the story.

this little guy is named spazz. he is one of the babies that pretty girl (my avatar) had back in august before i was able to trap her. he was born with one non-functioning eye that has been amputated and his remaining eye provides very limited vision, he sees shadows and that is it. hopefully with the use of eye drops he will not need this eye removed, so far so good. to add to his physical challenges somewhere along the line he broke his tail and developed a infection which led to a partial amputation.

after i trapped him and his mommy he spent eight days at the hospital before going to my local shelter. while he was there a volunteer that is a vet tech took him home with her and things were looking good. but unfortunately his new mommy had some family issues and he has since been returned to the shelter.

he is still quite active (loves balls that have bells in them) and is not afraid of dogs. i saw him on sunday and he is doing very well but i *really* want him to have a real home. due to my situation; i have a 19 yo cat at home so no new family for his sake and i am working on domesticating pretty girl at my work (i can have one cat but two is not a option) i can not take him.

i am considering trying to see if i can get my parents to adopt pretty girl so that i can bring spazz to work with me but i would rather not have to give up my girl. also due to my mother having allergies pretty girl would have to be a indoor/outdoor cat, not something i want since my folks live on the edge of a state forest with lots of fisher, bobcat, fox and even coyowolf.

i would be willing to help someone with $ towards his eyedrops if they can assure me that they will give him a great new home with lots of love.



















one thing i forgot to add is that we are located in connecticut.


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

Sweet little guy!, I Spazz finds a good home. Good luck!


----------



## Pawsitively Nicole (Feb 12, 2011)

Oh my goodness, I just want to run over and give him a great big hug. He looks like such a sweet boy. I'm unfortunately no where close nor can I take him, but I am sending positive thoughts that someone falls in love with this absolutely special boy and whisks him away soon!


----------



## Whaler (Feb 13, 2011)

thanks for the positive thoughts, he really is a sweetheart.

i am trying to believe that he will soon have the loving home that he deserves but with him being a special needs kitty.....what is that saying, if wishes were horses. well, maybe in this case wishes _will_ be horses


----------



## Sunlight (May 31, 2010)

Oh, I hope he will find a nice home. I wish him the best. Unfortunately I can not take him, I am not in the U.S.A. and I have 14 rescued cat, but I love to.


----------



## Modra (Jan 17, 2011)

He's so sweet. I hope someone with a big heart will adopt him soon


----------



## Penny135 (Apr 6, 2011)

Oh darn! My lease says only one animal and I just adopted a cat 3 weeks ago and could never give her up. I'm also to far away. Is the eye problem her only special need right now? She's adorable!!!


----------



## Lenkolas (Jan 18, 2011)

Oh my, I would accept him without thinking if I lived in your country. Sweet baby, I really hope he can find a family! Good luck!
Buena suerte Spazz!!!!


----------

